# Cyclonus: Psyche Hologram



## Abishai100 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cyclonus is a fictional character from the robotics science-fiction adventure franchise "Transformers" (Hasbro).  Cyclonus is the first knight of the diabolical Galvatron (the leader of the evil Decepticons).  Cyclonus and the Decepticons vie with the valiant Autobots for dominion over Earth.  Cyclonus was a discarded insecticon (a predatory Decepticon robot that transforms into a creepy laser-shooting insect) named Bombshell but was given a new body and armor with Galvatron and his goons by the sinister robot mastermind Unicron in "Transfomers: The Movie" (1986).

Cyclonus is a psyche hologram of humanity's worst emotions about fascism and ostracism.  Cyclonus is the perfect anti-hero and counselor for the terrifying Galvatron and his army of Decepticons.  Cyclonus is a being who embodies the natural yearning to find short-cuts to happiness at any nihilistic cost.  No one feels thrilled when contemplating the overbearing requirements of tedious labor, so short-cuts always seem clever, shrewd, and even intelligent.  Cyclonus is the perfect pop culture art symbol of 'bandit artistry,' a rogue who champions those sneaky routes to profit and makes evil look practical.

We live in a traffic-gauged world of stealthy population management policies.  At the USA-Mexico bordertown Tijuana, ruthless druglords engage in profitable schemes of resource and narcotics smuggling, and they do it so successfully that their activity has been ingrained in history.  There was news in this decade alone of NYC police officers being attacked with hatchets and airline stewardesses involved in narcotics affairs.  It seems that our modern brand of convenience culture (i.e., eTrade, eBay, etc.) has created a rather celebratory cynicism.

In this modern world of consumerism pirates and prosperity barons, Cyclonus is the modern era Iago (from "Othello" [Shakespeare]).  Cyclonus reminds us of the undeniable allure of 'befriending' an airline stewardess entangled in a narcotics-smuggling operation or the obvious profitability of allying oneself with a powerful land speculator.  Cyclonus may not be the Devil himself, but certainly, he is the representation of the human interest in doing evil for profit's sake.

Why is Cyclonus a robot?  Why was he once an insecticon?  Does Cyclonus remind us of the body's agile movements towards avoiding ethics or the labor of ethics?  We invoke the avatar of Cyclonus when we think euphorically about thievery and mischief, so the real trick of the modern exorcist is to replace Cyclonus's prophetic 'diligence silencer-gun' with a proverbial 'optimism command water-gun.'






Cyclonus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abishai100 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Appearance of Absolute Arrogance

If we take a look at the features of the ominous and powerful Cyclonus, we see a robotics avatar who captures a social fascination with prowess, cleverness, and relentlessness.
Cyclonus is not like his Decepticon allies (i.e., Scourge, Soundwave, Starscream, etc.).
Cyclonus is unique in the way he invites people to think about how art can be used to represent and re-present ‘the design of cruelty’ or evil.

This sort of art richness gives Cyclonus a great deal of symbolic significance which explains why the character seems to absolutely arrogant (and vain).
The art market demand for avatars such as Cyclonus perhaps parallels the social demand for Hollywood (USA) movies such as “Cool Hand Luke” (1967).

Cyclonus is therefore for storytelling about arrogance what Artful Dodger (Charles Dickens character) is for storytelling about self-reliance.








Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Collating Cyclonus
*

The A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) fantasy-adventure franchise "Transformers" (Hasbro) presents two armies of robots vying for power, one good (the Autobots) and the other evil (the Decepticons).

Cyclonus is definitely a Decepticon, a wily knight of Galvatron, the newly-renovated Decepticon leader who arose from the ashes of a great clash with the Autobots.

An Autobot who seems to challenge the symbolic significance (i.e., profiteerism, derring-do) of the Decepticon Cyclonus is Swoop.

Swoop is a Dinobot Autobot, a robot who transforms into a dinosaur.  Swoop transforms into the bird-like flying reptilian dinosaur the Pterodactyl.

Swoop has the same sleek and warrior-like geometric command as Cyclonus, but of course, since Swoop is a defender of democracy and humanism, we don't pit him squarely against the unsympathetic Cyclonus, so we perhaps aid Swoop with an Autobot ally such as Skyfire, a cool and calm servant of friendship.

Understanding how to pair (or complement or contrast) Cyclonus in terms of art symbolism helps us better appreciate the psyche value of 'body-image robotics poetry' in our modern age of _transformative enterprise_.





Swoop

Skyfire (aka, Jetfire)


----------

